# Week Old Splits



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Short answer is until all the bees die. You didn't mention if the brood frames contained any eggs or day old larva. You have to have these for them to make the new queen. On a walk away split, check back after a week to see if there is an emergency queen cell or two or three. If so, leave it alone for four weeks before checking for eggs. If not, give them another frame of eggs and wait another week. You should be able to do this several times, after that you will need to add more nurse bees. My nuc made queen cells on the second try.


----------



## Kneedeep (May 26, 2017)

It did have eggs and larvae


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Then the bees are good for a month. By then you should have a new laying queen.

When I asked the frog how deep the water was in his lily pond, he replied...

As if you haven't heard that one!


----------



## Kneedeep (May 26, 2017)

If that frog had a tail......


----------

